# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Mota"s Reef IV

## Carlos Mota

boas

cá fica mais uma montagem das minhas

depois de montar aquarios grandes virei para montar grandes aquarios  :yb624:  :yb624: 

este aquario por agora ainda tá a maturar

ao fim de 4 meses de montagem é para encher de corais duros e usar o sistema zeovit

a ver vamos se irei ter paciencia para levar avante a minha ideia :SbSourire2: 

aquário aquatlantis com 25 litros
eliminação 6 leds cree 5200k
escumador tmc 120
resistência de 25W Sera
circulação bomba de 600 litros

rotina de manutenção
ter sempre uma garrafa de agua de osmose para todos os dias repor agua evaporada
15 em 15 dias +/- trocar 12 litros de agua natural

----------


## José J Correia

Boas 
só mesmo tu  :Palmas:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

afinal realmente é verdade  :Coradoeolhos:  o pessoal só comenta os aquários grandes  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

ninguém tem mais nenhuma opinião sobre ser ou não possível manter num sistema tão pequeno manter os seguintes vivos e corais

Cumprimentos

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Xmassmile: ,




> afinal realmente é verdade  o pessoal só comenta os aquários grandes


Epá ... não sejas assim ... eu confesso-te que nem tinha reparado neste tópico.

De qualquer maneira continuo a achar que estes nanos são ideias para manter exclusivamente com Ricordeas.  :Coradoeolhos: . Vá-se lá saber pq ...

O que é que é aquela calha branca no fundo do aquário?

Aproveito para te perguntar por esse leds ... que tal te estás a dar? onde arranjaste, ligações eléctricas e preço ...

Abraços,

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Epá ... não sejas assim ... eu confesso-te que nem tinha reparado neste tópico.


estava a brincar isto é para levar na desportiva :SbOk: 




> De qualquer maneira continuo a achar que estes nanos são ideias para manter exclusivamente com Ricordeas. . Vá-se lá saber pq ...


acredito que sim,mas não leves a mal o que vou dizer  :Coradoeolhos: 
mas manter ricordeas é tão facil que não dá pica  :SbSourire2: 

este hobby, como qualquer outro a ideia é chegar sempre mais longe,
fazer e manter em bom estado, este é o desafio

os leds que meti são cree já se encontra facilmente em qualquer loja de eluminação com o dissipador e transformador incorporado é só ligar directo a 220W custou-me aproximadamente 35 cada foco de 3 leds

a caixa branca ficou lá pois este aquário foi transformado de agua doce e nessa caixa branca é onde metem as resistências e as matérias filtrantes

cumprimentos

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Xmassmile: ,




> acredito que sim,mas não leves a mal o que vou dizer 
> mas manter ricordeas é tão facil que não dá pica


Mas por que é que havia de levar a mal ... nada disso. Ainda por cima tens razão e tudo ... pelo menos na parte do é tão fácil ...

Obrigado pela info dos leds.

Abraços,

----------


## CelsoBastos

> boas
> 
> afinal realmente é verdade  o pessoal só comenta os aquários grandes 
> 
> ninguém tem mais nenhuma opinião sobre ser ou não possível manter num sistema tão pequeno manter os seguintes vivos e corais
> 
> Cumprimentos


Boas Carlos.

Infelizmente tens mesmo razão, só comentam aquarios grandes ou aquarios da elite... Estou como diz o nosso companheiro Rui Gaspar "não dá pica" e eu acrecento meter o que quer que seja neste forum...

Mas o que interessa mesmo é o teu nano que está muito porreiro, e claro está, conhecendo-te isso vai dar no melhor, quando metes uma coisa na cabeça... oh oh!!!  :Coradoeolhos: 
 :tutasla: 

Essa Acan está linda...

Um feliz Natal my friend.

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá: 

Nano.... :Admirado:  mini mini nano  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:  é que a imagen estar a enganar  :HaEbouriffe: 

Feliz Natal  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:

----------


## AntónioAfonso

> ninguém tem mais nenhuma opinião sobre ser ou não possível manter num sistema tão pequeno manter os seguintes vivos e corais
> 
> Cumprimentos


Olá boas Carlos Motas, claro que é possível, mas não é para todos óbviamente.
agora com alguma experiencia e conhecimentos que vou tendo, vejo que de facto é possível manter nanos com corais em muito boas condições, com muito trabalho e cuidado.
Parabéns pela paciencia, com tanto trabalho pela frente dedicar-se a um nano é de louvar.
Está lindo
um abraço
afonso

----------


## luisnunes

Ola Carlos
Ja tive a oportunidade de o ver de perto, mas sem a anemona.
Esta realmente espectacular.
Parabéns e um Feliz Natal e um próspero Ano Novo.
 :Xmassmile:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

update do nano


continua com saúde,apenas a idéia inicial vai mudar
as anenoma dividiu-se e tirei o palhaço prema e troquei por 6 palhaços pretos
por agora dao-se todos bem e dividem as anenomas entre si

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!


Algum aditivo?

cumps

----------


## Ricardo M. Rodrigues

Olhando assim de repente até parece um aquario grande, só olhando para o lado (porta canetas) é que nos apercebemos da escala "minimalista" desta montagem.

Seria engraçado ver uma foto do geral com um objecto que servisse de escala (um livro por exemplo).

Esta é a prova de que quem sabe, pode fazer um Grande com coisas mt pequenas.

abraço

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

tá porreiro... mas eu tirava as anemonas e ponha só LPS's  :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  não tinha tanto movimento :p mas... 

Gosto os camarões PICO :p 


Cumps
Pedro

----------


## Ercilio Oliveira

Ei Carlos tenho que te dar os parabéns porque isso está porreiraço. Já o vi de perto no dia em que puseste os prema. Continuação do bom trabalho com isso, qualquer dia faço uma visita pra ver a evolução. um abraço. :Olá:

----------

